# wont start



## myfirst (Jan 22, 2012)

hi, i blow some snow stoped and turned tractor off ford 4600 diesel, wont start again had this before was neutral safety switch dont no how to bypass it, please help sits in the middle of driveway.thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

myfirst said:


> hi, i blow some snow stoped and turned tractor off ford 4600 diesel, wont start again had this before was neutral safety switch dont no how to bypass it, please help sits in the middle of driveway.thanks


If you know where the switch is, just follow the wires to a joiner plug. Simply unplug and using a jumper wire, connect the two wires on the tractor side of the plug. Just as a side thought, did you stop the PTO before shutting down the motor? It maybe something as simple as that? Bye


----------



## myfirst (Jan 22, 2012)

*started again*

thanks for your help got it going and is back in the shed needed also a new battery thats ok at least i can move snow again.


----------

